# Cheetah hunting in Arabia



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2008)

Came across these pics on a hunting forum and thought id share them here.
What an amazing way to hunt


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 14, 2008)

thats awsome!! i wish i had a vicous animal i could take hunting


----------



## Kitah (Mar 14, 2008)

I rekon thats awesome.. cheetahs still get to exhibit natural behaviour, though theyre captive, its a natural way of hunting (i mean.. not for cheetahs hunting when told, but incomparison to shooting etc).. and.. yeah. i rekon thats really cool


----------



## smacdonald (Mar 14, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> its a natural way of hunting (i mean.. not for cheetahs hunting when told, but incomparison to shooting etc)



At least a single shot to the head is humane for the antelope. Can you imagine the stress hormones running through that poor animal's body.

Stewart


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2008)

Cheetahs and gazelles have been going at it for thousands of years... I think the gazelle is the prey for a reason and the kill by a cheetah would surely be very quick.
Better than stressing out in a slaughter yard waitng for your turn in the crush, watching your budies being hoisted up by a leg...


----------



## Kitah (Mar 14, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Cheetahs and gazelles have been going at it for thousands of years... I think the gazelle is the prey for a reason and the kill by a cheetah would surely be very quick.
> Better than stressing out in a slaughter yard waitng for your turn in the crush, watching your budies being hoisted up by a leg...



I'll second that.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 14, 2008)

ill third that


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 14, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Cheetahs and gazelles have been going at it for thousands of years...


 
That's right, but one difference here is human interaction! I don't think that is anything to crow about. And what's the go with thm blurring their faces in the first two photos????


----------



## smacdonald (Mar 14, 2008)

I should add to my comment that I don't think people should go around shooting Arabian antelope. The gun and the car nearly allowed the extinction of many different species of antelope in that region in the 1970s.

I might be in the minority on this site in finding hunting for pleasure distasteful, not "awesome" or "cool".

Stewart


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 14, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I should add to my comment that I don't think people should go around shooting Arabian antelope. The gun and the car nearly allowed the extinction of many different species of antelope in that region in the 1970s.
> 
> I might be in the minority on this site in finding hunting for pleasure distasteful, not "awesome" or "cool".
> 
> Stewart


 
I agree with you, there is no other reason than to kill for food.


----------



## Australis (Mar 14, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> I agree with you, there is no other reason than to kill for food.



And feral species to that list please mrmikk


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice cats.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2008)

The handlers actually eat the gazelle and the cheetah gets a feed to, each to their own guys,these people have been hunting with cheetahs for a long time, longer than we have been hunting with guns in the western world.
Personally i think this type of hunting is very cool.
If i could use a falcon to legally hunt bunnies or pigeons in australia i would..jmo
Where were you guys in the 20 pages on pig hunting?
Stress hormones?? http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/all-hunters-look-72472


----------



## shlanger (Mar 14, 2008)

Howdie all

When I was a kid, back in the sixties, a couple of mates and I practiced falconry! That is we hunted rabbits with goshawks, [brown and white], little eagles and one one occasion we trained a young wedge tailed eagle. This was great stuff, fond memories!

Any one else done this? Please let's know!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2008)

In australia it (falconry) is very illegal now and the only way to experience it is when you are in the business of training raptors for animal shows.
The reason it is illegal is because our raptors are protected.

Never done it but I once went with a friend of my fathers when i was a kid.
The falcon would ride on the back of a friendly great dane
(the dane had a leather saddle sort of thing on its back),,incredible scenes that have stayed with me for a long time.

Here is a pic of Azizes son taken in Doho Qatar.
Aziz is the guy from the other forum who posted the original thread.


----------



## shlanger (Mar 14, 2008)

Back in our day the wedgtailed eagle, the peregrine falcon and brown goshawk were not protected. In 1975 Vic. gov. protected all raptors and put us out of er hobby!


----------



## spotted1 (Mar 14, 2008)

i don't see anything wrong with this, for all we know they (the arabs) could have been doing this for years and years, hunting is nateral for these animals and they wouldn't be able to hunt all day long like us humans can with our guns so they wouldn't be doing to much harm.


----------



## luke_84 (Mar 14, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> thats awsome!! i wish i had a vicous animal i could take hunting


get a pit bull....
my female, hemi, is 25kg and she has taken down boars 4x her own weight


----------



## Nagraj (Mar 14, 2008)

I wonder if you've considered that the impala may have come out of another vehicle and may have been bred for this very purpose?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2008)

[QUOTE] 
, for all we know they (the arabs) could have been doing this for years and years,
[/QUOTE]
 


> Cheetahs have been part of human culture for a long time. They were recorded in ancient Mesopotamia (3000 BC). The Egyptians thought that cheetahs were sacred and King Tutankhamen's tomb (1400 BC) contained many cheetah artifacts.
> The Mongol leader, Abkar the Great (1556 to 1605) kept as many as 1,000 cheetahs to hunt with. During this time period, the Abyssinians and Arabs also used cheetahs for hunting.



This is info that i googled


----------



## Australis (Mar 14, 2008)

Well fair enough if its a long lived tradition, same as eating whales.... yum


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2008)

Nagraj, my information is that this is not the case in this particular scenerio but i see where your coming from.


----------



## spotted1 (Mar 14, 2008)

there you go!


----------



## spongebob (Mar 14, 2008)

Still Halal in the end.


----------



## spotted1 (Mar 14, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Still Halal in the end.


LOL!!!


----------



## sassy (Mar 14, 2008)

the arabs and the cheetahs are little different to a blubber burger australis... I don't think that's the point Baz was trying to make.


----------



## whatsup (Mar 14, 2008)

no different to taking a couple of dogs out for a run with the pigs. the meat is getting eaten , not wasted or left to rot.


----------



## Australis (Mar 14, 2008)

sassy said:


> the arabs and the cheetahs are little different to a blubber burger australis... I don't think that's the point Baz was trying to make.



Whats different?


----------



## Ella (Mar 14, 2008)

spotted1 said:


> i don't see anything wrong with this, for all we know they (the arabs) could have been doing this for years and years, hunting is nateral for these animals and they wouldn't be able to hunt all day long like us humans can with our guns so they wouldn't be doing to much harm.



Just because a culture has been doing something for many years doesn't make it right Not that I have an opinion either way here - I'm just glad it wasn't a horror site on cheetahs being hunted by humans! And awesome pics btw.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2008)

Whales have not evolved with humans the way a gazelle and a cheetah has for starters..

i was answering the question about how long the arabs and indians had been doing cheetah hunting,,not using the info to justify it, lol.

If the whales were not endangered and there were sustainable populations like there is of gazelle and impala and blackbuck..

Stop talking about whales or ull get the thread locked,lol.


----------



## deadflesh (Mar 15, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Cheetahs and gazelles have been going at it for thousands of years... I think the gazelle is the prey for a reason and the kill by a cheetah would surely be very quick..



agreed. 
they give each other a run for their money.


----------



## Brigsy (Mar 15, 2008)

Its just like usin dogs to hunt various animals its what they are born to do!! Wish i had one.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 15, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> thats awsome!! i wish i had a vicous animal i could take hunting


 
You have...............................................................yourself.

Nothing wrong in feeling a bit of Blood Lust in yourself.

Very Powerful Primal feeling that is highly underated. 

Just dont go seeking it every day.....:lol::lol:.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 15, 2008)

I wouldnt compare it to using dogs like we do here. 
Here dogs are an introduced predator and unlike the cheetah and its prey,they havnt gone through thousands of years evolving with each other.
The boar and the deer here, although they have been the natural prey for wolves in other countries for the same amount of time as the big cats and the antelopes ect, they are being hunted by domesticated dogs that are trained by man.
The cheetah is doing what comes very naturally and the way they hunt and kill, a bite to the throat, is ususlly very quick.
If a cheetah does not catch their quarry in the first sixty seconds, it has to let it go. They are only good for short bursts of speed unlike the dogs which can run for hours.
jmo


----------



## Kirby (Mar 15, 2008)

they are 'trained' but they are still wild animals. i'd be most worried that the cheetah would become naturally protective of the kill. as they will fight a hard fight in the wild. cant wait for the day it runs off with it, up a tree and theres a bunch of guys screeming insults at a cat stuck up the tree with there dinner. giggles.. 

they look very tame tho, its a pet you shouldnt keep unless you can provide a good run and natural hunting.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 15, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> thats awsome!! i wish i had a vicous animal i could take hunting



I do, I take my Persian cat into the bush to eat skinks! You should see it go! 8)


----------



## hazzard (Mar 15, 2008)

Kirby said:


> they are 'trained' but they are still wild animals. i'd be most worried that the cheetah would become naturally protective of the kill. as they will fight a hard fight in the wild. cant wait for the day it runs off with it, up a tree and theres a bunch of guys screeming insults at a cat stuck up the tree with there dinner. giggles..
> 
> they look very tame tho, its a pet you shouldnt keep unless you can provide a good run and natural hunting.



I think you might be confusing a cheetah for a leopard mate as cheethas don't climb trees!


----------



## Miss_Croft (Mar 15, 2008)

Guys – Cheaters make GREAT pets – they have been kept as pets in Persia for thousands of years. The sad thing is cheaters are endangered – threatened by extinction and the greenies can ONLY count them and watch them become extinct. 

They only need to hunt as much as your dog. And yes they do need regular exercise. They are very easy to breed in captivity. 

Sadly in Saudi Arabia is one of the few countries (With the exception of zoos) where poached animals are traded. As pointed out above it would be much better if a captive breed population was created for the purpose of breeding and keeping as pets – and some could replace cheaters with dogs. 

Great photos – I am so jealous of the owners of cheaters – I want a pet on – But that will have to be reserved for my dreams.


----------



## Brigsy (Mar 15, 2008)

It is still in alot of dogs breeds to hunt, Have seen pups as young as 6 weeks with no training to do so, same as working dogs thats why people get into trouble with cattle dogs or border collies,kelpies when they have them in a back yard there instinct tells them to work there breed have too much energy to be locked up. my dogs go nuts when we load the ute up they know whats coming and they live for it. Would be fun to take a kill off a possesive cheetah though. Still would like to see any pig out run one


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 15, 2008)

luke_84 said:


> get a pit bull....
> my female, hemi, is 25kg and she has taken down boars 4x her own weight



Bad comment, It's great that she's a good working dog, but relating vicious and Pit Bull Is the last thing they need


----------



## Trouble (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome way to hunt... as someone has already said, the cheetahs get a feed at the same time 

I want one! they're sooo CUTE!! :lol:


----------

